# QE Global LED Lighting



## GazK (Oct 2, 2009)

Hi

Does anyone have any experience / thoughts / feelings / advice about these new LED lights (any LED lights) for planted aquaria ?

http://www.qeglobal.com/flexible-led-lighting/day-light-led-strip.html

The light range looks OK and they are cheap, look like they are good quality and have been reviewed in practical fishkeeping and they seemed reasonable impressed.

The trouble is I am setting up a new 300L tank. On my existing 180L I have PC lighting at about 2 and a bit watts per gallon.

Would the LED lighting be adequate ? How much would be required ?
If there are 50 LEDS per meter how much light will this provide in watts ?

Any help would be gratefully accepted#

Thanks
Gary


----------

